# Mtn Lion Harvest Objective?



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are there Harvest Objective tags on the Cache unit, or is it strictly LE? Are there restricted areas within the Cache unit that are designated as LE or HO?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

bigdaddyx4 said:


> Are there Harvest Objective tags on the Cache unit, or is it strictly LE? Are there restricted areas within the Cache unit that are designated as LE or HO?


Not anymore Matt, it's gone back to strictly limited entry with 14 Resident and 1 nonresident tag.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thats what I thought, but I thought I had better check anyways. I guess I could have look at the proclamation, but thats too much work!


----------

